# A little warmer....... a lot of activity!!



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

I was checking hives in South Carolina yesterday and Wednesday, loads of pollen coming in- even noticed some capped drone brood


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

Parar,

where in SC, you are in my neck of the woods!


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

beegeorge I also live in sc. Lexington


----------



## hotlanta_buckeye (Jul 12, 2012)

I lived in Irmo for 5 years. Just moved in 2011.


----------

